# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Kayak Painting question

## 308

Hi all

I picked up a cheap kayak recently, traditional fibreglass sit inside type

I'm looking to use it for hunting access across a river (duh) so I want to pull it up into the bush and stash it, hence the original orange colour is going to need to be changed to a matt green

I have a compressor driven paint gun to spray it if required

I have to do a few fibreglass repairs to it first but my question is - have any of you done this before and if so what brand of paint sticks best?

I'd have thought a 2-pack acrylic? also I believe that roughing the surface up with sandpaper first will be needed?

any advice welcome

----------


## The bomb

Resene do a smooth surface sealer that I used on mine,then base coat low sheen acrylic black or green depending on the finish you want ,camoed up with pieces of fern as stencil and rattle can of flat paint in the colours of your choice.

----------


## Ingrid 51

Suggest you contact Altex coatings in Tauranga as their products are top notch.

----------


## 308

> Suggest you contact Altex coatings in Tauranga as their products are top notch.


I see that they are Resene owned so I can check out the local store thanks

----------


## 308

> Yeah very good degrease first and I'd hit it with a matt brown basecoat.  Then get the good old fern and branches and over the top with the matt green spray can...  I wouldn't be too picky about how good as it's going to scratch off the base, and with matt sprays you can just touch up.
> 
> The other option is just the three spray cans of camo paint ex mega and they'll likely do the entire kayak.


I like the fern idea

----------


## Micky Duck

blackboard paint is the ducks nuts for this job...plurry expensive but ZERO shine and mud sticks to it very well,blending it in even better.

----------


## Woody

I have found over years that Resene have very good technical advisory services. Just visit or phone them and ask for the specific advise you seek.

----------


## northdude

just get a can of camo paint job done  :Psmiley:

----------


## Micky Duck

if you want to go the spray can route...sandable primer works well...no shine and reasonable color choice. the daughter n I redid two yaks over lock down...

----------


## 308

> just get a can of camo paint job done


Is that on the shelf next to the striped paint?

----------


## northdude

yea they had paint with spots in it as well

----------

